# 60D w/bat Grip & 18-135 Lens, ~ HELP! a Case that fits!



## blaydese (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry folks, I searched and searched the forums, nothing came up :-\ 

I'm thinking this will not work...reviews say grip is too much for this bag.
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Rebel-Series-Cameras-Holster/dp/B00007E7K9

Any suggestions? What do you folks use?

Target is: 60D w/bat Grip & 18-135 Lens

Will this fit with a battery grip? 

http://www.amazon.com/Case-Logic-SLRC-201-Holster-Black/dp/B001TZUS98/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t

Again, sorry to bother, I just can't seem to find one that will work.

Thanks!
Peace! 8)


----------



## dstppy (Jul 2, 2012)

blaydese said:


> Sorry folks, I searched and searched the forums, nothing came up :-\
> 
> I'm thinking this will not work...reviews say grip is too much for this bag.
> http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Rebel-Series-Cameras-Holster/dp/B00007E7K9
> ...



That's quite the title . . .

Try this: Lowepro Toploader Zoom 55 AW

I believe Neuro mentioned that he used this with a gripped 7D but can't find the post . . .

Works great for a 60D +zoom + another smaller lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2012)

The Case Logic one linked from Amazon above doesn't look like it will hold a gripped body.

The Lowepro Toploader Pro 65 AW holds a gripped body and standard lens (like the 18-135mm) perfectly...




dstppy said:


> Try this: Lowepro Toploader Zoom 55 AW
> I believe Neuro mentioned that he used this with a gripped 7D but can't find the post . . .


The Toploader Zoom 55 AW isn't sized for a gripped body - in the Toploader series, 'Pro' = fits a 1-series or gripped body.


----------



## RC (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: ▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄ 60D w/bat Grip & 18-135 Lens, ~ HELP! a Case that fits! ▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄*

Go to Lowepro's website and run the "bag locator" for the equipment you've listed:
http://bagfinder.lowepro.com/lp/choose-profile

When I ran it for a gripped 60D with 18-135 it came up with several bags and the Toploader Pro 65AW if a top loader is what you are looking for:
http://products.lowepro.com/product/Toploader-Pro%2065%20AW,2129.htm

I too have read that Neuro has tested gripped bodies in Lowepro's toploaders. For reference I have the 65AW for my gripless 7D, closest lens to the 18-135 is my 24-105 which fits nicely. 


Edit: there you go, I see Neuro has already posted confirmation


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: ▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄ 60D w/bat Grip & 18-135 Lens, ~ HELP! a Case that fits! ▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄*



RC said:


> For reference I have the 65AW for my gripless 7D, closest lens to the 18-135 is my 24-105 which fits nicely.



Yep - there's an insert in there to allow a non-gripped body to fit snugly, or it can be removed for use with a gripped body. I have the 65 AW, which fits a gripped body and standard lenses (35L/85L/135L/24-105L/etc.). The 100L Macro is a snug fitn and that's about the physically longest lens for the 65 AW. 

I also have the 75 AW which is a perfect fit for a gripped body with a big white zoom (70-200/2.8, 28-300, 100-400).


----------



## blaydese (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the replies, I really 
appreciate the feedback and second opinions. 
It was clear the 65W was not going to work, 
I tried it out at a local store and should I get 
a larger lens one day, I'd be up a creek with 
no paddle. Plus it was a snug fit.

(Yes I'd forgotten to mention future lenses, sorry). 

So after looking and looking, I went with this:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00425FH3E

On USA Amazon there is one review. On Japan 
Amazon there are bunches and bunches of 
favorable reviews. Also living in Japan, I can 
get this delivered in a few days vs. weeks from 
the USA. Wife ordered it on Amazon.jp. ;D

I'll let you know how it does.


Next is the back pack/luggage carrier:
Does anyone have one of these?
http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Convertible-Rolling-Backpack-ACPRO4000/dp/tags-on-product/B003BEDRJI

Peace! 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 4, 2012)

blaydese said:


> It was clear the 65W was not going to work,
> I tried it out at a local store and should I get
> a larger lens one day, I'd be up a creek with
> no paddle. Plus it was a snug fit.
> ...



Ummm, yes, that would have been an important thing to mention. 

I'm not a fan of carrying things in a bigger case/bag than needed. The Kata case you picked is equivalent to the larger Lowepro Toploader Pro 75 AW, which I also have. I suppose I understand the logic of 'should you get a larger lens one day', but the 65 AW will hold any standard lens, zoom or prime. The lenses that are too big for it - L-series white zooms, which cost $700 - >$2000 - if you're prepared to spend that much, another $60-70 for a second bag seems reasonable. 

Ok, say you get that larger lens someday. Odds are it'll be a telezoom (because pretty much any other lens would fit in a smaller bag). Now...that fits in your new bag, but what if you want to take both lenses so you also have a wide/normal lens? One of the great things about the Lowepro line is the Lens Cases that securely attach to the side of the toploaders. That makes a very versatile two-lens carrying solution for me. 

As for the rolling bag/backpack...let me get this straight - you have one body and one lens, you got the Kata toploader 'should you get a larger lens one day', and you're looking at a pack that holds up to 3 dSLR bodies and several lenses? Have you already bought a full-sized van and a 7-bedroom house in case you should have six kids one day? :

I'd look for a smaller bag...


----------



## RC (Jul 4, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> ...
> I'm not a fan of carrying things in a bigger case/bag than needed....


Couldn't agree more, get an appropriate bag for the occasion, efficiency and comfort are key. Yes, you will end up with multiple bags--that's a good thing.




neuroanatomist said:


> ...One of the great things about the Lowepro line is the Lens Cases that securely attach to the side of the toploaders. That makes a very versatile two-lens carrying solution for me....


I don't think there's a better bag for the money. I have the Top Loader 70AW and lens case 9 x 13 cm. This gives me flexibility for my walk-around setup, 7D plus one or two of these lens: 16-35 II, 24-105, 100L. Of course if I'm only caring one lens, I remove the lens case. If I need to carry my 70-200 I'll use my Lowerpro Flipside or I might pick up the Top Loader 75AW


----------



## blaydese (Jul 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> As for the rolling bag/backpack...let me get this straight - you have one body and one lens, you got the Kata toploader 'should you get a larger lens one day', and you're looking at a pack that holds up to 3 dSLR bodies and several lenses? Have you already bought a full-sized van and a 7-bedroom house in case you should have six kids one day? :
> 
> I'd look for a smaller bag...



I like my new case, it works great, it has lots of 
room to grow and has loops and such to add 
external lens carriers, I checked on that. 

Oh dear, yes I can see how the rolling case can 
look like a bit much at this point, but I have a 
long list of items I'm in the market for and 
I travel as well. Well best I can.

Lesson learned (taught to me) from my 
photography mentor, (Who's on his way 
back to the USA and getting settled in) 
a rolling backpack vs. a standard 
backpack is the way to go for me. I'm 80% 
disabled and carrying things a long way is 
doable, but I can always appreciate the extra 
help.







In the end, I'll have a few cameras, have 
three already, 

A) Canon EOS 60D
B) Canon SX20IS
C) Kodak camera, (Forget the model)
D) Two Speed Lights
C) Two Tripods
D) Rain cover (Live in the tropic, 
ugg rainy season is a bitch)
and more..

...one day a few more lenses and studio 
equipment, etc. etc.

A) I know, ... gear does not make a great 
photographer, nor great pictures, it's all 
about the eye, the person and style, I got that.
I'm working on that. 

B) More gear does not mean things will be 
easier, I know that, 

I'm planing on doing all types of photography, 
studio, indoor still and fluid, micro studies, 
maybe some laser photography, outdoor of
all freaking kinds, that's my fav. Party, portraits, 
Video (60D for the win) astrophotography, (Can't wait for my
new Celestron 5SE to arrive, darn USPS) 







I want to dip into time laps if I can, 
class pictures (My kids is in NHS and public affairs, so I'm
mentoring her on that), graduation pictures, etc. etc. 
I'll be on the move, that's for sure.

Oh and yup, got the house with four bedrooms LONG before 
we had the kids I learned that one from my Dad, "Son, get 
a man cave now, one day you'll be really glad ya did." 







Oh and I drive a mini van as well, well we like to call it a sport wagon
but I know it's really just a mini van at heart. Mazda 5,

STOCK PHOTO:





Peace!


----------

